# 522 DVR Instead of 625..Was I duped?



## marketinghelp (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a question. Last week, when I signed up for Dish, I was told I would get a 625 DVR but the installer brought and installed a 522 instead and told me that it is pretty much exactly the same model. I called Dish and they said the only difference is that with the 625 you can order pay per view movies anytime versus just at the start times with the 522.

Most importantly, they said the menus, searches, speed, and looks are exactly the same (522 and 625). Is this really the case?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know if there is a big difference or not... but I believe you should get what you were promised.

Also... if it helps... on tonight's Charlie Chat, a customer had a question and was asking about getting a 522 and Charlie (the CEO of Dish) recommended that he get the 625 instead since it was the latest... so it seems if the CEO says you should get a 625, then that's what Dish should be installing.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

The only known difference to the consumer between the 522 and the 625 is virtually nothing. The 522 will soon get the software update that will allow the same VOD features currently on the 625. I have a 625 and my uncle has a 522, and except for the VOD features, I can find no major operatonal difference. I think you will be quite pleased with the 522. Perhaps someone on this board can tell us of some technical difference between the two that consumers would not notice.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

DishSubLA said:


> The only known difference to the consumer between the 522 and the 625 is virtually nothing. The 522 will soon get the software update that will allow the same VOD features currently on the 625. I have a 625 and my uncle has a 522, and except for the VOD features, I can find no major operatonal difference. I think you will be quite pleased with the 522. Perhaps someone on this board can tell us of some technical difference between the two that consumers would not notice.


Dish SubLA,

The only differences are the VOD feature, and the 625 is a larger hard drive.

The 522 will get the VOD software soon.

The larger Hard Drive in the 625 does NOT give the subscriber anymore recording time as all the additional Hard Drive space is used for VOD. VOD is just preloaded PPV that has to be purchased and for a One Dollar premium per PPV order, and you can NOT record that movie to your portion of the hard drive like you can with regular PPV purchases.

John


----------



## marketinghelp (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I feel better now!


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

You'll only find out when it is time for go from the 522 to another DVR if Dish offers identical deals for the 522 and 625.

Last time I checked eBay, 625 cost more than a 522.

Bob


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

JohnL said:


> The 522 will get the VOD software soon.
> 
> The larger Hard Drive in the 625 does NOT give the subscriber anymore recording time as all the additional Hard Drive space is used for VOD.


Yes, but if VOD is enabled on the 522, it will have to be allocated Hardrive space. This will result in a smaller usable space for the customer vs the 625.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

No, the HDD portion for VOD has always been "secretly" reserved for VOD and never to the DVR recording. There will be no loss of disk space for customer's DVR events.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

DishSubLA said:


> No, the HDD portion for VOD has always been "secretly" reserved for VOD and never to the DVR recording. There will be no loss of disk space for customer's DVR events.


No...this is only true on the 625. The 522 never had an invisible VOD partition. If one is added, it will have to come out of the currently available recording space.


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

marketinghelp said:


> I have a question. Last week, when I signed up for Dish, I was told I would get a 625 DVR but the installer brought and installed a 522 instead and told me that it is pretty much exactly the same model. I called Dish and they said the only difference is that with the 625 you can order pay per view movies anytime versus just at the start times with the 522.
> 
> Most importantly, they said the menus, searches, speed, and looks are exactly the same (522 and 625). Is this really the case?


If I were you, I would absolutely insist on the 625. I would not let some installer dictate to me what would be installed. Would have sent him packing. It is a matter of principle.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

It is leased equipment DISH owns it and is responsible for it. The software is the same on both models.


----------



## MilYellow02 (Sep 12, 2006)

hmcewin said:


> If I were you, I would absolutely insist on the 625. I would not let some installer dictate to me what would be installed. Would have sent him packing. It is a matter of principle.


I agree 110%


----------



## billa (Sep 7, 2006)

The same thing just happened to me. I upgraded to DVR and got the 522. I called to discuss this and CS was no help. All they said..."you get what we have in stock (in my best Apu accent). After about 30 min of being transferred from CS to CS supervisor i just hooked it up. I wonder if that is D's strategy...once we get them they are hooked and tough noogies to them. I feel like I am on an episode of The Simpsons and D is Nelson and he just pointed at me at went HA HA!

I am so tired of calling CS (for everyone) and getting someone in India, etc. I have to repeat everything and I cant understand most of what they say. My next purchase/service for anything will include a thorough check of where they outsource their CS. It is funny that if you call as a new customer you get the US...existing...you go overseas. And all we do is say "thank you sir may i have another".


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

i signed up as a new customer in december 2005. i was promised a 625 and the installer set up a 522. i complained and they sent out another installer the next week to take it back and give me the 625 instead.

it's true that there is basically no functional difference except for the Video On Demand feature. but i felt like they should have brought me what they promised me. so i insisted and they relented.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

marketinghelp said:


> I have a question. Last week, when I signed up for Dish, I was told I would get a 625 DVR but the installer brought and installed a 522 instead and told me that it is pretty much exactly the same model.


I thought I was getting a 625 as well since that was is on their receiver page. It shows how much I didn't pay attention, but now after a number of weeks I just noticed last night that I actually had a 522 as well. Since my hard drive has about 50 hours worth of stuff we haven't watched yet, it is definitely too late to do anything about it.

Neil


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Somebody has to get all those 522's that dish has laying around.. I actually like my 522 better than my 625. It has fewer glitches. The VOD is basically the only difference and since I don't care for VOD then it is a non issue to me.. However I am willing to stipulate that if you were promised a 625 then that is what you should have gotten. I still put in a 522 once in a while because I can get a price break on them compared to the 625. But if someone specifically asked for the 625 then that is what they get.


----------

